# Trump 2024 - Is it inevitable?



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

Hello everybody,

Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had. But I'm concerned that his old age won't allow him to be the president of the USA till 2028. So it's unlikely that he will extend his period. But what compelling candidate can the democratic side offer, that can unite the increasingly fractured american population? In my view there really is no other candidate on that side that could do that like Joe Biden.







On the other side we have Ron DeSantis. An evil man no doubt, but he has certain qualites that could make him at least a competent president. However, I do believe he is too obviously astroturfed and even evil bigots on the right have become aware enough not to take the bait. For this reason I don't think it is plausible for him to gather enough grass roots support to be president. You cant completly fake this stuff, there must be at least some real energy behind it.






This leaves us with evil Donald Trump. I think he will win the next election, just because there are no viable candidates. Now, I am pretty sure that everyone on every side of the spectrum from extremist terrorist like the republicans to the democratic side can agree that would be a quite unfortunate future. Donald Trump is not only a nasty evil old man, he also is incompetent beyond believe. He doesn't even follow up on his evil promises.






Please explain to me how I am wrong, or how this outcome can be prevented. We have time still to move things into the direction of a brighter future.


----------



## stanna (May 10, 2022)

Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had.


He won against evil Donald Trump. He prevented a pandamic to decimate the american population. He is very tactfully handling the situation in Ukraine. Which US-President has managed so many obsticales of this grand scale?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 10, 2022)

Trump 2024 isn't inevitable, it's impossible. Biden's term only ends in 2025.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Trump 2024 isn't inevitable, it's impossible. Biden's term only ends in 2025.


You think he will make it that long?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> You think he will make it that long?



You should ask a wise man.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> You should ask a wise man.


Don't you qualify?


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Don't you qualify?



I'm talking to a cat.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 11, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I'm talking to a cat.



 I'm thinkin a cat that lives under a bridge.

If ya know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Lacius (May 11, 2022)

I think it's likely Biden will run in 2024. I also think it's likely that Trump will get the nomination in 2024 if he runs (if he doesn't run, whichever candidate gets his support will probably get the nomination). I don't feel confident enough to make any other predictions yet. Let's see how the midterm elections go.

What concerns me most is pro-Trump Republicans setting the stage to overturn election results they don't like in 2024.


----------



## Doux91 (May 11, 2022)

stanna said:


> Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had.


jajajaja do not kill his expectations


----------



## Taleweaver (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had.


Erm...you're of course entitled to your opinion, but it's way to fucking early to make these sorts of statements.
* the retreat from Afghanistan was somewhere between sloppy and a total failure, depending on your political side. But no way it's the best that could've been done
* the strong divide between political parties hasn't diminished. Fuck...this Roe vs Wade overturning just shows that republicans basically rule the country
* likewise: the amount of fake news, paranoia, conspiracy theories and such have barely left the office with Trump
* the Ukranian war is just way too young to attribute winners, let alone hand out these kinds of congratulations

Yes, I know: he inherited the country in about the worst situation possible (covid, Trump's big lie, Russian situation) so he has the potential to become a great president. But that all depends on the outcome, and that's far from certain.



Creamu said:


> But I'm concerned that his old age won't allow him to be the president of the USA till 2028. So it's unlikely that he will extend his period. But what compelling candidate can the democratic side offer, that can unite the increasingly fractured american population? In my view there really is no other candidate on that side that could do that like Joe Biden.


Sorry, but your concern isn't making it unlikely by itself. I think he'll be just running for president again. 
Also: the elephant in the room...Trump's only four years younger (74 vs 78 as of writing). Hardly the difference. My grandmother's nearing 97 and still lives at home. Not that I would want her to run for president, but she can do that while others 20 years younger are no longer self-sufficient, which show that old age symptoms reveal themselves different for everyone. If at all.



Creamu said:


> This leaves us with evil Donald Trump. I think he will win the next election, just because there are no viable candidates.


You just mentioned DeSantis as Trump's replacement. If Trump won't run (it's still possible he'll be held accountable for his actions...or simply have deteriorated too far mentally to convince even his supporters) he's still the likely candidate for the admittedly big user base Trump has gathered.

But I wouldn't count out the more average republicans either. Mitt Romney and Lizz Cheney aren't popular with their colleagues (and/or fox news? I tend to avoid that clown circus, so I'm not sure), but I wouldn't count them out.


But to get back to the democrat side...in all seriousness: what's wrong with Kamala Harris? The only negative I can think of is a big one ("she won't convince the large group of racists and misogynists in the country to vote for her"), but not her fault.

Okay, and there's of course Bernie. Unfortunately, his two runs have pretty much shown that the USA is just not ready for 21st century's ideas. 



Creamu said:


> Please explain to me how I am wrong, or how this outcome can be prevented. We have time still to move things into the direction of a brighter future.


To be fair: I get your concerns. I think they're overblown a bit, but not by much. But regardless: the average gbatemper doesn't have the power to prevent any sort of outcome in terms of presidents. In terms of action, it's better to just move those things in the direction of a brighter future yourself rather than hoping you'll see a name on a presidential ballot you'll trust.


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Lacius said:


> I think it's likely Biden will run in 2024.


I hope that is true. Alot of people seem to think, and I assume they are being honest, that in their view his candidacy in 2020 was a strech, because he did seem in focus a lot of times to them. If he is fit enough in 2024 he surely will win. No doubt. For those who question his qualities, I have to ask to name a better candidate.


Lacius said:


> I also think it's likely that Trump will get the nomination in 2024 if he runs (if he doesn't run, whichever candidate gets his support will probably get the nomination).


A man like him would not pass on that opportunity I think, lets hope he can't take advantage of a potentially vulnerable Joe Biden. Trump has no decency and would exploit any chance he sees to point out and question Bidens health.


Lacius said:


> I don't feel confident enough to make any other predictions yet. Let's see how the midterm elections go.


Well, my analysis is reductionist. I look at whats there and what is plausible, and I don't see anything close to the comptency of Biden or Trumps deviancy, which attracts alot of evil people to vote for him.


Lacius said:


> What concerns me most is pro-Trump Republicans setting the stage to overturn election results they don't like in 2024.


Oh yes. They did try it last time and they will be even better prepared this time. I do think Trump is that type of leader. Look at his historic role models:


This guy is dangerous. How can we prevent this from happening?


Taleweaver said:


> Erm...you're of course entitled to your opinion, but it's way to fucking early to make these sorts of statements.


I see your point. But Biden has overcome obsticales of historic magnitude that I think no other president compares really.


Taleweaver said:


> * the retreat from Afghanistan was somewhere between sloppy and a total failure, depending on your political side. But no way it's the best that could've been done


Yes, but at least he had the balls to do it. Trump promised to do it and did not to it at all. Maybe a earlier retreat would have been cleaner. Poor Biden was left with this mess to deal with.


Taleweaver said:


> * the strong divide between political parties hasn't diminished. Fuck...this Roe vs Wade overturning just shows that republicans basically rule the country


This is true. But the republicans are only reactionary agents without any vision. The democrats want to start a new paradigm where transgender is as american as apple pie and that even for little children. You may not like it but you've got to admit that those are extremly bold moves on a histroical scale. The republicans got nothing and fail to inspire a vital movement.


Taleweaver said:


> * likewise: the amount of fake news, paranoia, conspiracy theories and such have barely left the office with Trump


Thats just the noisefloor of political debate in a falling western civilisation.


Taleweaver said:


> * the Ukranian war is just way too young to attribute winners, let alone hand out these kinds of congratulations


Morally Biden stands way above evil Vladimir Putin. And if you no the literature in war moral right is king.


Taleweaver said:


> Yes, I know: he inherited the country in about the worst situation possible (covid, Trump's big lie, Russian situation) so he has the potential to become a great president. But that all depends on the outcome, and that's far from certain.


True, but he looks quite solid so far, way better than alot of other presidents in the history in the united states so far in his term.


Taleweaver said:


> Sorry, but your concern isn't making it unlikely by itself. I think he'll be just running for president again.


Well I hope you are right.


Taleweaver said:


> Also: the elephant in the room...Trump's only four years younger (74 vs 78 as of writing). Hardly the difference. My grandmother's nearing 97 and still lives at home. Not that I would want her to run for president, but she can do that while others 20 years younger are no longer self-sufficient, which show that old age symptoms reveal themselves different for everyone. If at all.


Yes, but I think Biden has the harder job of the two. Since Trumps goal is the destruction of decency and Biden's goal is to create a new order in america I think it is unfair to compare the two.


Taleweaver said:


> You just mentioned DeSantis as Trump's replacement. If Trump won't run (it's still possible he'll be held accountable for his actions...or simply have deteriorated too far mentally to convince even his supporters) he's still the likely candidate for the admittedly big user base Trump has gathered.


DeSantis will loose against against any democrat candidate. He is too obviously bait.



Taleweaver said:


> But I wouldn't count out the more average republicans either. Mitt Romney and Lizz Cheney aren't popular with their colleagues (and/or fox news? I tend to avoid that clown circus, so I'm not sure), but I wouldn't count them out.


Mitt Romney as a mormon is not a canidate that can tackle the challenges of the new world. How do you see him deal with the debates of the day. He is just too far off and not evil, at least not in an obvious way, enough to attract the hateful masses that threaten our democracy.


Taleweaver said:


> But to get back to the democrat side...in all seriousness: what's wrong with Kamala Harris?


She is just not intelligent enough. You can fake alot of things but she is just to stupid, I'm sorry if that offends anyone.


Taleweaver said:


> The only negative I can think of is a big one ("she won't convince the large group of racists and misogynists in the country to vote for her"), but not her fault.


Yes, this doesn't help either. She maybe able to attract non-white racists, but there are so little people of color that are racist that this is just not a viable route.


Taleweaver said:


> Okay, and there's of course Bernie. Unfortunately, his two runs have pretty much shown that the USA is just not ready for 21st century's ideas.


Bernie, no one believes Bernie anymore.


Taleweaver said:


> To be fair: I get your concerns. I think they're overblown a bit, but not by much.


How so? You know that Trump can overthrow our democracy?


Taleweaver said:


> But regardless: the average gbatemper doesn't have the power to prevent any sort of outcome in terms of presidents.


This I believe is wrong. I estimate that the average gbatempy is more intelligent and cultivated that the average. I think its a critical demographic that is able to move things in a big way with intelligence and creativity.


Taleweaver said:


> In terms of action, it's better to just move those things in the direction of a brighter future yourself rather than hoping you'll see a name on a presidential ballot you'll trust.


Sure, but you should hold the line on all fronts. You are not alone. We are in this together. If we let loose than we may find ourselves in positions that are so desperate, where we have to resort to their tactics. We are better then this. When we act in cruel ways like them, than we are just like them. 

We need to tell them that it doesn't have to be this way. They don't have to do this, there is another way.


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2022)

Not sure honestly.  Trump's biggest fear is being labeled a loser, and he's also the only person who can make Biden look good by comparison.  I'd say equal odds we get a Trump-endorsed DeSantis running instead, which would honestly be the smarter move from a republican perspective.  He's just as shitty a person and still a Florida man, but he doesn't carry the baggage of having killed half a million Americans by bungling the pandemic response.


----------



## Lacius (May 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Trump's biggest fear is being labeled a loser


I don't think he has much to lose at this point, being one of the biggest losers in presidential history.


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2022)

Lacius said:


> I don't think he has much to lose at this point, being one of the biggest losers in presidential history.


True, but he doesn't accept that loss as legitimate and neither do his cultists.  If he does run again, he'll keep harping on the idea that 2020 was stolen from him throughout the entire campaign.  Losing a second time, however, might cause some of his most loyal devotees to start questioning that narrative, and might even be enough to cause him a full-on psychological break.


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not sure honestly.  Trump's biggest fear is being labeled a loser, and he's also the only person who can make Biden look good by comparison.


I don't think so but lets move on.


Xzi said:


> I'd say equal odds we get a Trump-endorsed DeSantis running instead, which would honestly be the smarter move from a republican perspective.  He's just as shitty a person and still a Florida man, but he doesn't carry the baggage of having killed half a million Americans by bungling the pandemic response.


He will not be voted for, for being a florida man. The evil right wing wants a more italian style leader like trump.


Xzi said:


> True, but he doesn't accept that loss as legitimate and neither do his cultists.  If he does run again, he'll keep harping on the idea that 2020 was stolen from him throughout the entire campaign.  Losing a second time, however, might cause some of his most loyal devotees to start questioning that narrative, and might even be enough to cause him a full-on psychological break.


Yes


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 11, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had.



Don't get ahead of yourself, please. Even I do not think this and I do not even consider myself a republican. 



Creamu said:


> He won against evil Donald Trump. He prevented a pandamic to decimate the american population. He is very tactfully handling the situation in Ukraine. Which US-President has managed so many obsticales of this grand scale?


His win against Trump was narrow, and despite some clear fuckery going on at the time especially with the mail system being the way it was it really could have gone either way if things got more fucked up than they really were. 

Finally he won against Trump not because of how great he was, but how much of a lesser evil he was compared to Trump. The dead corpse of Ronald Reagan would have probably won against Trump if it was in the direct running. When people have had enough of your shit almost anyone else would look like the better option. The DNC just went with Biden for the same reason they did with Hillary in 2016. It was a familiar face and it was an internal push to get them into the primary seat. He was not even in the most likeable candidates early on (about in the same category of likeability as Bloomberg and "YangGang") until they started pushing him more over the other candidates, otherwise we would have probably had Warren or Sanders touching the Primary seat. 

Also he did not prevent anything pandemic wise. He pushed orders to control the pandemic and resources dedicated to the ongoing virus. Hell, even the development of the covid vaccines were in large part during the Trump administration (which I find funny as most Anti-Vax conspiracy driven far right ignores this detail and still sees it as all Biden's doing). There was no prevention here, the prevention would have had happened if this Virus would have been taken seriously as soon as reports started coming out of China and us shutting down international transport to prevent potential spread, which clearly did not fast enough and was during the Trump era. 

As for the Ukraine situation, that is a problem split down the middle. Many countries are giving them their support as well as the people of the country donating their way to support as well, which is fine. That said there needs to be some attention here on what the effects of this situation has done to our already damaged and inflated economy as now gas prices are reaching new frightening highs with no priority task to limit or bring down said prices. This in large part is because of our dependence on Russia's petrol and we have not really done anything better to redirect those needs from other sources. As a result we are in a bit of a shitshow right now that seems to climb ever higher for a situation that might have no reasonable end in sight. There's nothing wrong with helping a country fight off an invasion, but we need help here too. 


Finally, as for "Which US-President has managed so many obstetrical of this grand scale?" There are many examples, but if you do not want to count the founding fathers of our nation, or Lincoln, you also have Franklin F. Roosevelt, who was President during Word War 2, helped pull us out of the first great depression and more while his legs barely worked given that he had suffered from Polio which permanently disabled his ability to walk. He is an example of what a president is supposed to do, not a shining example of an exceptional one. 

A president is supposed to lead the country and help it and its people prosper through any event no matter how grand or small. That is their job simple as that. You have shit ones, good ones, great ones, and ones that have done the bare minimum. 




Lacius said:


> I think it's likely Biden will run in 2024. I also think it's likely that Trump will get the nomination in 2024 if he runs (if he doesn't run, whichever candidate gets his support will probably get the nomination). I don't feel confident enough to make any other predictions yet. Let's see how the midterm elections go.
> 
> What concerns me most is pro-Trump Republicans setting the stage to overturn election results they don't like in 2024.


Its probable. If Biden was smart he would either endorse someone younger to step up to the plate (though I do not know of Harris is capable of this and hell if I know the country is even ready to accept a "Madam President" yet, probably too risky of a bet for a primary seat) Because at his age even people on his side of the court are doubtful of his mental cognitive ability anymore. I still feel he won solely out of him being "the lesser evil" choice, but if his time in office does not highlight everything he has done vs the things he bungled on, its going to be a tough bet to try again and see what happens. A younger candidate would just be the better option wholesale. 


As for Trump, its a bit chaotic right now. The Republican Party is a 3 headed dog that can't stop trying to bite one another while also fighting everyone else off. You have the traditional conservatives, you have the GOP republicans and you have your Trump supporters, not all 3 of these entities agree with each other or really want to be associated with each other. The Trads want the party to be respected as it once was even with its core beliefs and disbeliefs, the GOP wants to basically gain control of everything and throw the core concept of American freedom out the door while installing their own control for the country. Going out of the way to screw over everyone they can to get their way and set up elaborate systems just so they could shut down any opposing bill or plan with extreme tactical precision, and the Trump supporters are just chaotic disenfranchised folk that want to have their existence be recognized and Trump just happened to be the person to find and feed into these people utilizing and weaponizing them into a group that can actually be useful in voting and protesting., regardless of how mentally unstable they can be. The GOP by extent saw this and basically endorsed Trump for office because of the very same reason. 

The Republican party is honestly split internally, but would rather try to get along with eachother if only to have their hand in control again over simply splitering off the groups formed within so they could try to regain their credibility again. Its sad because if the Trads had more backbone and started to toss out the GOP/Trump folk from the party not only would it make them seem more respectable as a party again, but it would mean those who would be tossed out would try to platform as their own party. But we all know that no such third party ever succeeds in votes compared to the big two and as a result would be relegated as a joke.


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself, please. Even I do not think this and I do not even consider myself a republican.


What do you consider yourself as?


Dr_Faustus said:


> His win against Trump was narrow, and despite some clear fuckery going on at the time especially with the mail system being the way it was it really could have gone either way if things got more fucked up than they really were.


Can you provide proof?


Dr_Faustus said:


> Finally he won against Trump not because of how great he was, but how much of a lesser evil he was compared to Trump.


Okay, that is you interpretation right?


Dr_Faustus said:


> The dead corpse of Ronald Reagan would have probably won against Trump if it was in the direct running.


I don't think so, for the same reason wie neo-Reaga DeSantis will not win. Its over. The USA is in clear decline, a Reagan canidate will not work.


Dr_Faustus said:


> When people have had enough of your shit almost anyone else would look like the better option. The DNC just went with Biden for the same reason they did with Hillary in 2016. It was a familiar face and it was an internal push to get them into the primary seat. He was not even in the most likeable candidates early on (about in the same category of likeability as Bloomberg and "YangGang") until they started pushing him more over the other candidates, otherwise we would have probably had Warren or Sanders touching the Primary seat.


Well, he won fair and square.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Also he did not prevent anything pandemic wise. He pushed orders to control the pandemic and resources dedicated to the ongoing virus. Hell, even the development of the covid vaccines were in large part during the Trump administration (which I find funny as most Anti-Vax conspiracy driven far right ignores this detail and still sees it as all Biden's doing). There was no prevention here, the prevention would have had happened if this Virus would have been taken seriously as soon as reports started coming out of China and us shutting down international transport to prevent potential spread, which clearly did not fast enough and was during the Trump era.


What is your point here? That Biden did not handle the pandamic well?


Dr_Faustus said:


> As for the Ukraine situation, that is a problem split down the middle. Many countries are giving them their support as well as the people of the country donating their way to support as well, which is fine. That said there needs to be some attention here on what the effects of this situation has done to our already damaged and inflated economy as now gas prices are reaching new frightening highs with no priority task to limit or bring down said prices. This in large part is because of our dependence on Russia's petrol and we have not really done anything better to redirect those needs from other sources. As a result we are in a bit of a shitshow right now that seems to climb ever higher for a situation that might have no reasonable end in sight. There's nothing wrong with helping a country fight off an invasion, but we need help here too.


Well, thats life. Biden did handle the situation well.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Finally, as for "Which US-President has managed so many obstetrical of this grand scale?" There are many examples, but if you do not want to count the founding fathers of our nation, or Lincoln, you also have Franklin F. Roosevelt, who was President during Word War 2, helped pull us out of the first great depression and more while his legs barely worked given that he had suffered from Polio which permanently disabled his ability to walk. He is an example of what a president is supposed to do, not a shining example of an exceptional one.


Well most of the war effort came from britain and Russia. The US came in late and that is not as impressive as you seem to think.


Dr_Faustus said:


> A president is supposed to lead the country and help it and its people prosper through any event no matter how grand or small. That is their job simple as that. You have shit ones, good ones, great ones, and ones that have done the bare minimum.


No, look at Gaius Julius Caesar as a referance. Under Biden the USA is undergoing paradigm changes of a scale the US has never seen before. You may not like them but they are truely bold moves.


----------



## Lacius (May 11, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself, please. Even I do not think this and I do not even consider myself a republican.
> 
> 
> His win against Trump was narrow, and despite some clear fuckery going on at the time especially with the mail system being the way it was it really could have gone either way if things got more fucked up than they really were.
> ...


I think you're *underestimating *how much power Trump has over the Republican Party. If it is a "three headed dog," the other two heads are insignificant compared to the Trump head. It's why he's all but guaranteed to get the nomination if he runs.


----------



## Valwinz (May 11, 2022)

Not sure But after the Biden disaster anyone will win. The midterms will tellyou how it goes


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Not sure But after the Biden disaster anyone will win. The midterms will tellyou how it goes


I'm sorry to hear you are not satisfied with Biden as the US president. What was it that made you so pessimistic about Bidens success?


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> What do you consider yourself as?


It does not matter but at this point I might as well be an independant that finds both sides plagued with shit and problems, both of which unlikely to change or flush out since they are too stuck in their ways (and probably profit from it because of this) to actually do anything better and respectable for the party they represent and of course the people that want to support them.



Creamu said:


> Can you provide proof?


81mil for Biden (51.3%) vs 74mil for Trump (46.8%) by popular vote and 306 vs 232 electoral (which as of this time states are already starting to get rid of in support of pushing popular vote only for future elections). Despite the lead it was enough for there to be enough bitching on both sides to defend or complain about recounts or doubt of complete numbers. Also with the mail in ballot system being a complete and total shitshow especially with Trump's last minute hiring of DeJoy to take over the USPS before the election and his extreme cutbacks on the mail service made this even more suspect of foul play being implemented with the mail in ballots.  Fortunately it was not enough to give Trump the edge he wanted to take this election away but the attempts to fuck with it were clearly there plain as day.



Creamu said:


> Okay, that is you interpretation right?


Not at all, its considered by a lot of people who simply did not want Trump to win a second term in office. People wanted someone else other than Biden, if not for the fact that in his past he as a democrat did not really speak to everyone's mentality given that he supported going to war with Afghanistan in 2001 and also is not supportive of the idea of federally legalizing marijuana making it no longer an issue that has to be dealt with between state and federal law differences. (A state can legalize it, but it does not stop federal autonomy to step in at any given point and raid/shut down shops/arrest shop owners as its still federally illegal in this country!) For a modern democrat he is a moderate in that he wants to play both sides of trying to meet half way with republicans while still coming off as a democrat. A mentality that goes nowhere in the pool of power as Republicans simply don't play ball with Democrats and will stand their ground until their demands are met or the whole thing gets thrown out entirely. Let's not forget that Obamacare was originally supposed to be essentially our own version of universal free healthcare for this country and this was cut down and mangled extensively to the point that it resulted in nothing of its original promise and effort thanks to Republicans standing their ground and refusing to let it or anything of that nature pass without it being so screwed over that the end result is nothing that benefits anyone except those who benefited from the old system already.

People wanted a progressive democrat, not a moderate. The DNC thought Moderates do better in the polls, and pushed Biden among all else. No one really likes moderates however, as they rarely get anything right done in the country.





Creamu said:


> I don't think so, for the same reason wie neo-Reaga DeSantis will not win. Its over. The USA is in clear decline, a Reagan canidate will not work.


Its about media representation and attention. Reagan was originally an actor first before becoming a politician and that kind of charisma works wonders with people. Trump has a similar pull given his many years on and off TV and media making him a well known person long before he even had his foot in the race. It helps too that speaking your mind, whether it be good or bad makes you look far more genuine than any other cookie cut politician who is afraid to actually do so and comes off as artificial, not genuine, and out of touch with the people (again I am remembering Hillary's "Pokemon-GO to the polls" speech, reflecting the out of touch mentality she is presenting with her potential voters). Trump got as far as he did because he is what he says he is, he believes in the things he says and that resonated with people that felt forgotten and disenfranchised with the current government at the time. Its not hard to understand this at all, the problem is that politicians seem too stiff and afraid to actually loosen up to meet with this same level of down to earth speaking of their mind and trying to relate with their audience as themselves and not about the party they represent.




Creamu said:


> Well, he won fair and square.


Results are what they are, and I am not debating that. I will always debate the shit that went down at the DNC that got him into the primary seat but that is all.



Creamu said:


> What is your point here? That Biden did not handle the pandamic well?


He handled it the best he could in his power and the situation has presented it. He could not prevent something that had already begun here and spread hard here as it was started at the end of the Trump administration. By the time Biden came to office it was already doing heavy damage and death toll here. It became a matter of writing off several executive orders and effectively trying to undo the damage that had already taken place prior to his term in office.



Creamu said:


> Well, thats life. Biden did handle the situation well.


People here need just as much support as overseas. One of the major criticisms in the past was that we do more to help out and bail out other countries are large end entities than we do help ours who actually need it. That is part of the reason why Republican rhetoric is stronger in this opinion in people and why shit like "Make America Great Again" became such a powerful phrase in Trump's original run. People genuinely want to return to the days where the US took care of itself first and foremost, ignoring other countries and the world problems outside of itself. A selfish mindset given our power in the world but not one that can't be understood given current situations. 

Inflation is still a problem, people can barely pay for things as it is, and now gas is making the task of getting to and from places necessary an almost self defeating purpose. 



Creamu said:


> Well most of the war effort came from britain and Russia. The US came in late and that is not as impressive as you seem to think.


Don't ever underplay the impact we had on WWII. We lost people there, damn good people there. To undermine our part in the war would be to undermine their very efforts and sacrifices which is just heartless no matter how you look at it. Also I am pretty sure Japan would like a word or two about how our impact in the war might have changed things for them and ultimately the world over with the development and deployment of the first nukes the world has ever witnessed forever changing the landscape of power and fear of war. Don't ever disrespect our impact in the war.



Creamu said:


> No, look at Gaius Julius Caesar as a referance. Under Biden the USA is undergoing paradigm changes of a scale the US has never seen before. You may not like them but they are truely bold moves


I don't think it would be in good nature to reference our current president with a roman dictator who got assassinated by his people a few years later. 



Lacius said:


> I think you're overestimating how much power Trump has over the Republican Party. If it is a "three headed dog," the other two heads are insignificant compared to the Trump head. It's why he's all but guaranteed to get the nomination if he runs.


A cult of personality helps, he draws people in and riles them up. The original party folk just wishes it did not have to come from a person of his nature, since all it does is reflect poorly on the party and making them the parody that everyone has made fun of for decades now. They have become the joke they were trying to step back from because of this. 

I do not doubt his nomination, but one can hope they have someone else in their party that can try to deplatform him. Unlikely to happen unless he is removed by force or by legal ramifications actually going through.


----------



## Creamu (May 13, 2022)

Thank you for your detailed responsed. Much appreachiated!


Dr_Faustus said:


> It does not matter but at this point I might as well be an independant that finds both sides plagued with shit and problems, both of which unlikely to change or flush out since they are too stuck in their ways (and probably profit from it because of this) to actually do anything better and respectable for the party they represent and of course the people that want to support them.


Yes, I perosanlly think it is a deliberate process to distract people from the idea of actually finding functional solutions. What do you think?


Dr_Faustus said:


> 81mil for Biden (51.3%) vs 74mil for Trump (46.8%) by popular vote and 306 vs 232 electoral (which as of this time states are already starting to get rid of in support of pushing popular vote only for future elections). Despite the lead it was enough for there to be enough bitching on both sides to defend or complain about recounts or doubt of complete numbers. Also with the mail in ballot system being a complete and total shitshow especially with Trump's last minute hiring of DeJoy to take over the USPS before the election and his extreme cutbacks on the mail service made this even more suspect of foul play being implemented with the mail in ballots.  Fortunately it was not enough to give Trump the edge he wanted to take this election away but the attempts to fuck with it were clearly there plain as day.


That evil man Trump.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Not at all, its considered by a lot of people who simply did not want Trump to win a second term in office. People wanted someone else other than Biden, if not for the fact that in his past he as a democrat did not really speak to everyone's mentality given that he supported going to war with Afghanistan in 2001 and also is not supportive of the idea of federally legalizing marijuana making it no longer an issue that has to be dealt with between state and federal law differences. (A state can legalize it, but it does not stop federal autonomy to step in at any given point and raid/shut down shops/arrest shop owners as its still federally illegal in this country!) For a modern democrat he is a moderate in that he wants to play both sides of trying to meet half way with republicans while still coming off as a democrat.


Yes but isn't it great how he holds the country together?


Dr_Faustus said:


> A mentality that goes nowhere in the pool of power as Republicans simply don't play ball with Democrats and will stand their ground until their demands are met or the whole thing gets thrown out entirely. Let's not forget that Obamacare was originally supposed to be essentially our own version of universal free healthcare for this country and this was cut down and mangled extensively to the point that it resulted in nothing of its original promise and effort thanks to Republicans standing their ground and refusing to let it or anything of that nature pass without it being so screwed over that the end result is nothing that benefits anyone except those who benefited from the old system already.


Going back to the idea that both sides are a plague. They seem to work together in a thing one might call organized irresponsibility. They promise stuff and then point to the other side to rationalize why it wont happen. Isn't it so? If so its a scam!


Dr_Faustus said:


> People wanted a progressive democrat, not a moderate. The DNC thought Moderates do better in the polls, and pushed Biden among all else. No one really likes moderates however, as they rarely get anything right done in the country.


All of this draws a pattern of not wanting to do what is expected of them if you ask me.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Its about media representation and attention. Reagan was originally an actor


there you go


Dr_Faustus said:


> first before becoming a politician and that kind of charisma works wonders with people.


Its all so clearly a show.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Trump has a similar pull given his many years on and off TV and media making him a well known person long before he even had his foot in the race. It helps too that speaking your mind, whether it be good or bad makes you look far more genuine than any other cookie cut politician who is afraid to actually do so and comes off as artificial, not genuine, and out of touch with the people (again I am remembering Hillary's "Pokemon-GO to the polls" speech, reflecting the out of touch mentality she is presenting with her potential voters).


I call it it is all fake. Pokemon-Go to the polls, hot sauce its not real. Fasade


Dr_Faustus said:


> Trump got as far as he did because he is what he says he is, he believes in the things he says and that resonated with people that felt forgotten and disenfranchised with the current government at the time. Its not hard to understand this at all, the problem is that politicians seem too stiff and afraid to actually loosen up to meet with this same level of down to earth speaking of their mind and trying to relate with their audience as themselves and not about the party they represent.


He was a good and believable talker, but he was not trustworthy.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Results are what they are, and I am not debating that. I will always debate the shit that went down at the DNC that got him into the primary seat but that is all.


Bernie is in it too. He runs a campain only to pass the torch. He is a distractor.


Dr_Faustus said:


> He handled it the best he could in his power and the situation has presented it. He could not prevent something that had already begun here and spread hard here as it was started at the end of the Trump administration. By the time Biden came to office it was already doing heavy damage and death toll here. It became a matter of writing off several executive orders and effectively trying to undo the damage that had already taken place prior to his term in office.


Yes


Dr_Faustus said:


> People here need just as much support as overseas. One of the major criticisms in the past was that we do more to help out and bail out other countries are large end entities than we do help ours who actually need it. That is part of the reason why Republican rhetoric is stronger in this opinion in people and why shit like "Make America Great Again" became such a powerful phrase in Trump's original run. People genuinely want to return to the days where the US took care of itself first and foremost, ignoring other countries and the world problems outside of itself. A selfish mindset given our power in the world but not one that can't be understood given current situations.


Oh you don't want that. The US will either wage war outwards or inwards. Inwards is not gonna be fun for you, be careful.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Inflation is still a problem, people can barely pay for things as it is, and now gas is making the task of getting to and from places necessary an almost self defeating purpose.


I'm sorry for the people that suffer under these pressures.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Don't ever underplay the impact we had on WWII. We lost people there, damn good people there.


Well I have to push back on that. The USA nuked Japan after they sought for surrender, there were alot of evil things that were done to the japanese as well as the german non military targets/civilians.


Dr_Faustus said:


> To undermine our part in the war would be to undermine their very efforts and sacrifices which is just heartless no matter how you look at it.


Consider the crimes against the germans and japanese civilians. The many german cities the britians burned down were not military targerts. Extreme evil.


Dr_Faustus said:


> Also I am pretty sure Japan would like a word or two about how our impact in the war might have changed things for them and ultimately the world over with the development and deployment of the first nukes the world has ever witnessed forever changing the landscape of power and fear of war. Don't ever disrespect our impact in the war.


I cannot respect that. It is a horrible crime. They where debating in the Manhatten project to nuke Kyoto to destroy the japanese cultural and histroic center. Truely evil creatures from hell.


Dr_Faustus said:


> I don't think it would be in good nature to reference our current president with a roman dictator who got assassinated by his people a few years later.


I undestand.

Please do some research on the manhatten project. These guys estimated a 10% chance to destroy the whole world by testing their nukes and did it anyway. It is unbelievable. Pure evil. I understand that the american population is not of that nature, but their leadership has shown their ugly face without shame.


----------



## KingVamp (May 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> True, but he doesn't accept that loss as legitimate and neither do his cultists.  If he does run again, he'll keep harping on the idea that 2020 was stolen from him throughout the entire campaign.  Losing a second time, however, might cause some of his most loyal devotees to start questioning that narrative, and might even be enough to cause him a full-on psychological break.


Last time he did this, he lost votes for Georgia.  I can't imagine the voting deterrent, if (hopefully) he loses again. 



Lacius said:


> I think you're overestimating how much power Trump has over the Republican Party. If it is a "three headed dog," the other two heads are insignificant compared to the Trump head. It's why he's all but guaranteed to get the nomination if he runs.


Underestimating?


----------



## Lacius (May 13, 2022)

KingVamp said:


> Underestimating?


Yep, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## Zonark (May 14, 2022)

I’m assuming this entire post is satire. All the babies are dying because of starvation yet we give it away at our borders. Not saying Trump is the answer but if you think about it he really did do some amazing stuff I mean the vaccine was developed under the trumpet ministration that was most successful Pfizer. The education board was growing and unemployment levels were dropping. Not to mention all the success with North Korea. No one’s really giving that administration any credit that it deserves. Trump was good about surrounding himself with intelligent people in the right roles. He was not good with talking at all


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

With how badly Biden is runing the country, I'd say either trump or Ron Desantis.

God knows I have my money on DeSantis, Trump is just too far right for me to even consider.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2022)

Trump's supporter base has mostly dwindled down to the most devoted but lost a lot of the casual supporters. I believe the only means for him to get into the office now would have to come from an attempt to overturn election results.


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Trump's supporter base has mostly dwindled down to the most devoted but lost a lot of the casual supporters. I believe the only means for him to get into the office now would have to come from an attempt to overturn election results.


I hate to burst your bubble, but national polls show a hypothetical match-up between Trump and Biden as being too close for comfort. In an Emerson poll from April, Trump wins by +2%. For context, Biden won with +4.4% in 2020.

You're right though that they're also positioning themselves to be able to overturn the election if it goes Biden's way.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but national polls show a hypothetical match-up between Trump and Biden as being too close for comfort. In an Emerson poll from April, Trump wins by +2%. For context, Biden won with +4.4% in 2020.
> 
> You're right though that they're also positioning themselves to be able to overturn the election if it goes Biden's way.


That is uncomfortable, how recent are these polls?


KennyAtom said:


> With how badly Biden is runing the country, I'd say either trump or Ron Desantis.
> 
> God knows I have my money on DeSantis, Trump is just too far right for me to even consider.


What is Biden doing that is so bad?


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> That is uncomfortable, how recent are these polls?


https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/polls/president-general/2024/national/

The one I mentioned is from last month. There are others that show it as a near-tie, or even Biden ahead but a percent or two. My point though is, if the election were held today, Trump could very much win.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/polls/president-general/2024/national/
> 
> The one I mentioned is from last month. There are others that show it as a near-tie, or even Biden ahead but a percent or two. My point though is, if the election were held today, Trump could very much win.


:/ 
I dislike this. I don't care much for Biden but the idea of Trump again is not a pleasant idea for me.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> What is Biden doing that is so bad?


Probably not just him, but just the price inflation and gas. Might not be his fault, but under Trump, gas was inexpensive, and I want that back.

Unfortentualy, Trump is too far right for me, so I suggest Ron Desantis, he is better.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2022)

I'm going with the song I heard

♫♫Fuq Donald Trump♫♫ ♫♫Fuq Donald Trump♫♫ ♫♫Fa fa fah♫♫♫♫Fuq Donald Trump♫♫♫♫Fuq Donald Trump♫♫♫♫Fa fa fah♫♫♫♫Fuq Donald Trump♫♫


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> Probably not just him, but just the price inflation and gas. Might not be his fault, but under Trump, gas was inexpensive, and I want that back.
> 
> Unfortentualy, Trump is too far right for me, so I suggest Ron Desantis, he is better.


That's not a real issue that can be resolved through the president. Gas prices also peaked at a crazy high rate under Bush because of the wars that were started. This should be an issue that drives people to want to change how the oil industry manipulates prices during wartime. Again, these prices are set by private industry, not by the president.


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> :/
> I dislike this. I don't care much for Biden but the idea of Trump again is not a pleasant idea for me.


If he decides to run in 2024, it's a very real prospect that we will get another Trump term.



KennyAtom said:


> Might not be his fault, but under Trump, gas was inexpensive, and I want that back.


Biden released gas reserves, and he increased the supplemental ethanol, all to lower prices. If not for those choices, gas prices would end up worse. You should be thanking Biden. I'll wait.

I hope you understand that it's because of the effects of the pandemic back in 2020 that caused the gas price situation we are seeing now. I wonder who was president in 2020...


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> If he decides to run in 2024, it's a very real prospect that we will get another Trump term.


I guess it's a good thing that I've already either gotten all of my legal shit finished or soon-to-be-finished. Coupled with my stockpile of hormones that I've acquired due to my surgeries taking me off them for a brief period of time. It's not much but it's shit ready in case of the worst.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Biden released gas reserves, and he increased the supplemental ethanol, all to lower prices. If not for those choices, gas prices would end up worse. You should be thanking Biden. I'll wait.


I won't thank Biden, as he did what he should of done. I am grateful, but i won't thank him.



Lacius said:


> I hope you understand that it's because of the effects of the pandemic back in 2020 that caused the gas price situation we are seeing now. I wonder who was president in 2020...


As you said, the Pandemic. 

Also didn't biden say he would remove the travel bans and masking only to keep them on? Hell, I've gone maskless since 2021 but that's only because we actually had a governor who cared enough to invalidate local masking orders and remove the statewide one as well.


----------



## Creamu (May 14, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Trump's supporter base has mostly dwindled down to the most devoted but lost a lot of the casual supporters.


Yes, I can see your point. Who do you think can fill the void in the republican party and what is your outlook on the republican party in the coming years? I feel like there are no potential canidates on both sides, that are apealing.


The Catboy said:


> I believe the only means for him to get into the office now would have to come from an attempt to overturn election results.


Yes


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> I am grateful, but i won't thank him.


To say _thanks _is to literally express gratitude, lol.
"I like what he did, and I'd thank him if he were a Republican, but I won't thank him because he's a Democrat."



KennyAtom said:


> Also didn't biden say he would remove the travel bans and masking only to keep them on? Hell, I've gone maskless since 2021 but that's only because we actually had a governor who cared enough to invalidate local masking orders and remove the statewide one as well.


Most Americans live in counties with transmission rates low enough that the CDC doesn't think masking is needed (under normal circumstances). It has been that way for a long time. I guess to rationalize being mad at Biden, one has to make up problems.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Most Americans live in counties with transmission rates low enough that the CDC doesn't think masking is needed (under normal circumstances). It has been that way for a long time. I guess to rationalize being mad at Biden, one has to make up problems.
> 
> View attachment 309910


Yes, my displeasure at a virus that was dragged out for too long is _clearly _a made up problem.


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> Yes, my displeasure at a virus that was dragged out for too long is _clearly _a made up problem.


Being displeased at the Biden's administration's handling of the pandemic is actually a made-up problem. I'm not sure what else you want from them.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> Yes, my displeasure at a virus that was dragged out for too long is _clearly _a made up problem.



I myself is tending to lean that way. Enough is enough.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Being displeased at the Biden's administration's handling of the pandemic is actually a made-up problem. I'm not sure what else you want from them.


I mean, considering they dragged it out for a year too long, it isn't made up.

People lost their lives, killed themselves because they were stuck in isolation. I'm sorry, but if you think this is a made up problem, then you need help.

Also, maybe I wanted them to not overplay the virus and end it much earlier than they did.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

Look, I'll be completely honest, Covid was as bad in the first year, but once they made the vaccinations, things should have gone away.

Sure it can mutate, but that's when we do the flu shot method, create a new shot every year to protect against it.


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> I mean, considering they dragged it out for a year too long, it isn't made up.


Maybe things would have gone better if the previous administration hadn't mishandled the pandemic. 



KennyAtom said:


> Also, maybe I wanted them to not overplay the virus and end it much earlier than they did.


Nearly 1 million Americans died.



KennyAtom said:


> Look, I'll be completely honest, Covid was as bad in the first year, but once they made the vaccinations, things should have gone away.


Unfortunately, the conservatives in this country got really antivax and killed themselves by not taking it. I'm not sure how that's Biden's fault.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> Maybe things would have gone better if the previous administration hadn't mishandled the pandemic.


To be honest I didn't notice any mishanding, people were stupid and died, not my problem.


Lacius said:


> Nearly 1 million Americans died.


Nearly 1 million people a year die from AIDS, but we aren't shutting down everything because of those deaths.


Lacius said:


> Unfortunately, the conservatives in this country got really antivax and killed themselves by not taking it. I'm not sure how that's Biden's fault.


Yes, there are anti vax people who are complete dumbasses, but lets call out the fact they're conservatives instead of the fact they were anti vax idiots. Completely true and not biased at all.


----------



## caki883 (May 14, 2022)

stanna said:


> Joe Biden is a great president, perhaps even the best president the USA ever had.


yes he even shakes hands with air


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> To be honest I didn't notice any mishanding, people were stupid and died, not my problem.


You can read my posts in the 2020 presidential election thread, as well as the COVID-19 thread, explaining how the pandemic was utterly mishandled by the Trump administration. Among numerous other things, Trump told people to go about their business as usual, described it as only the flu, was anti-mask, and did pretty much everything he could to court antivax voters without outright coming out against the vaccine (going as far as to hide the fact he was vaccinated). They had virtually no plan to roll out the vaccine, and he also suggested ingesting bleach might be an effective treatment against COVID-19.



KennyAtom said:


> Nearly 1 million people a year die from AIDS, but we aren't shutting down everything because of those deaths.



HIV isn't spread via casual contact.
Approximately 16,000 Americans die from complications related to HIV/AIDS each year, not "nearly 1 million."
A person will generally live a normal life with HIV if they treat it properly.



KennyAtom said:


> Yes, there are anti vax people who are complete dumbasses, but lets call out the fact they're conservatives instead of the fact they were anti vax idiots. Completely true and not biased at all.


You should check out the polling. The antivaxxers are very disproportionately Trump supporting conservatives. Sorry if it's inconvenient, but antivaxxers are a right-wing problem in this country.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 14, 2022)

*LACIUS* FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## KennyAtom (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> You can read my posts in the 2020 presidential election thread, as well as the COVID-19 thread, explaining how the pandemic was utterly mishandled by the Trump administration. Among numerous other things, Trump told people to go about their business as usual, described it as only the flu, was anti-mask, and did pretty much everything he could to court antivax voters without outright coming out against the vaccine (going as far as to hide the fact he was vaccinated). They had virtually no plan to roll out the vaccine, and he also suggested ingesting bleach might be an effective treatment against COVID-19.


That was Trump, not the conservatives in general, nice try trying to blame us for what trump did.


Lacius said:


> 1. HIV isn't spread via casual contact.
> 2. Approximately 16,000 Americans die from complications related to HIV/AIDS each year, not "nearly 1 million."
> 3. A person will generally live a normal life with HIV if they treat it properly.


1. I mean, covid isn't either, just don't cough on them.
2. I did look it up this time, but the source probably was meant for the entire world, so I was most likely wrong here. I am sorry for that.
3. A person will generally also live a normal life with Covid if they treat it properly. It only kills 1% of the population.


Lacius said:


> You should check out the polling. The antivaxxers are very disproportionately Trump supporting conservatives. Sorry if it's inconvenient, but antivaxxers are a right-wing problem in this country.


You mean extreme right wing.

Trump voters are extreme right wing, we here are in the normal right wing, and we should not be associated with them.


----------



## Lacius (May 14, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> That was Trump, not the conservatives in general, nice try trying to blame us for what trump did.


Uh, he's pretty much the de facto leader of the conservatives and the Republican Party. Also, the conversation is about who mishandled the pandemic: Trump. Please keep up.



KennyAtom said:


> 1. I mean, covid isn't either, just don't cough on them.


COVID-19 is 100% spread through casual contact. That's one of the reasons it is/was such a big problem. I suggest you read up on just how contagious it is, particularly the later variants.



KennyAtom said:


> You mean extreme right wing.


No, I don't. I mean the Republican Party in general.



KennyAtom said:


> Trump voters are extreme right wing


The vast majority of Republican voters in this country are "extreme right wing" then.



KennyAtom said:


> and we should not be associated with them.


Your represent a very tiny minority of Republican voters.


----------



## KingVamp (May 14, 2022)

Well, only one main party is trying to get us away from gas altogether.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2022)

There are plenty of legitimate reasons to dislike Biden, why make shit up?


----------



## Creamu (May 14, 2022)

Lacius said:


> HIV isn't spread via casual contact.


----------



## Dark_Ansem (May 24, 2022)

Do I really want to get in another dumpster fire thread?


----------



## Creamu (May 24, 2022)

Hello,

I wanted to add that I no longer believe that Biden is one of the greatest presidents of the USA of all time. In fact Biden seems to be not the president at all.



> If a US President keeps vowing to do something, and his aides keep insisting he won't, no one is sure what to believe -- a potential dangerous state of affairs on fraught international issues.



https://edition.cnn.com/2022/05/23/politics/biden-china-taiwan-explainer/index.html

How can he be the president if his aides can speak for him, and reverse his bold and brave strategic moves? Someone else seems to be ruling, but it surely is not biden. Who are these people?


----------



## AleronIves (May 25, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> That's not a real issue that can be resolved through the president. Gas prices also peaked at a crazy high rate under Bush because of the wars that were started. This should be an issue that drives people to want to change how the oil industry manipulates prices during wartime. Again, these prices are set by private industry, not by the president.


Sadly, people tend to blame the president for things he doesn't control. When regular people are frustrated, they look for a way to vent that frustration, and the ballot box tends to be a popular choice. This is normal, if not productive. What's new is that only one party still believes the results at the ballot box matter, and that's going to be a big problem for the country going forward, regardless of who gets the Democratic and Republican nominations.


----------



## LoggerMan (May 25, 2022)

Trump and his physical condition are approaching heart attack/stroke age. Caesar was already having seizures by the time he was killed, by Trump's age he probably would have been unable to maintain a grip on Rome.


----------



## Creamu (May 25, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> Trump and his physical condition are approaching heart attack/stroke age. Caesar was already having seizures by the time he was killed, by Trump's age he probably would have been unable to maintain a grip on Rome.


How is this exclusive to Trump though?


----------



## KennyAtom (May 25, 2022)

honestly i'd much rather have trump then alzimers biden.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 26, 2022)

Inevitable?
Not with these crappy dance moves

Hell, the cat dances better than him


----------



## CPG_ (May 26, 2022)

yeah probably, if they can get two rapists in back to back then we might as well continue this streak!


----------



## Creamu (May 28, 2022)

blumbus said:


> yeah probably, if they can get two rapists in back to back then we might as well continue this streak!


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 19, 2022)

The whole Democrat/Republican parties are a disgrace and need to be reformed.

Screw Trump. Tulsi Gabbard for 2024.

I admit he [Trump] fooled me once, but not again. That tends to happen with everything in life, except too-good-to-be-true money scams.


----------



## nero99 (Jun 19, 2022)

bring the cheeto man back, I liked his way of life better then this shit that biden caused.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 19, 2022)

This man got 81 infinity million votes just on the basis that people wanted Orange Man Bad out of office.

This man. With what he's done to our economy, gas prices, border situation etc.


.....



Yeah, fuck no. That's it. He is a liar, a cheat, a stealer, and a complete loser who him, his whole administration, the democrats and republicans, pretty much the entire US government, stole the election just so they could retain power against the people. The only people worse than Biden are the ones who either think the election wasn't stolen or who refuse to believe despite all the evidence posted thus far, hell, there's even video of people stuffing ballot boxes out there, isn't that suspect enough? How long are these stupid, dumb motherfuckers wanna be in denial on what really happened? "B-But Jan. 6-" FUCK JANUARY 6TH YOU DUMB CUNTS NOTHING HAPPENED AND IT PALES IN COMPARISON TO THE BLM AND ANTIFA RIOTS!!! You know what? I think people should take IQ tests before voting because a lot of people here should never, ever be allowed to vote. If you're dumb as a pile of shit you have no right to pick the leader of the free world, ever.

Bottom line, the election was stolen, the country's on fire, people's intelligence is rapidly decreasing by the day, and the only solace is that even though I'm suffering I sure as hell hope you're suffering too, whether you want to realize it or admit it or not.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 19, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> Screw Trump. Tulsi Gabbard for 2024.



She's cool. I liked her in the 2020 campaign.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 26, 2022)

He's live on Newsmax.

While he's controlled opposition and supports drugs made in less than a year, I can't deny I agree with him a lot and wish he was still the president than that incompetent senior member.


----------



## MariArch (Jun 26, 2022)

I want a Desantis/Gabbard ticket. that'd be interesting.

I don't want a Trump ticket. I'd vote for him, but would prefer someone else. Same fuck you energy, but not of the haulage that comes with him. Shit gets too hot while he's around.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 26, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Not sure honestly.  Trump's biggest fear is being labeled a loser, and he's also the only person who can make Biden look good by comparison.  I'd say equal odds we get a Trump-endorsed DeSantis running instead, which would honestly be the smarter move from a republican perspective.  He's just as shitty a person and still a Florida man, but he doesn't carry the baggage of having killed half a million Americans by bungling the pandemic response.


There's been more Covid deaths under Biden than under Trump. And that's with the vaccines that the Trump admin handed to him on a silver platter. No wonder the media stopped having daily death counters on January 20,2021.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Jun 26, 2022)

Biden will not make it to 2024. His son is still under investigation for corrupt deals in China and Ukraine and now his daughter Ashley's diary is making the news again. He is viewed as an abject failure with lower poll numbers than Trump.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 26, 2022)

Creamu said:


> He won against evil Donald Trump. He prevented a pandamic to decimate the american population. He is very tactfully handling the situation in Ukraine. Which US-President has managed so many obsticales of this grand scale?


People who say Trump is evil don't do research, Trump is not the best, but Biden is truly evil


----------



## XDel (Jun 26, 2022)

Yes, with the help of Christian Conservative Russia, Christian Conservative Israel,  the New Media, the Entertainment Industry, All Major Corporations, and so on, Trump, along with the white supremacist agenda shall indeed succeed.


----------



## Silentwidow (Jun 26, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The whole Democrat/Republican parties are a disgrace and need to be reformed.
> 
> Screw Trump. Tulsi Gabbard for 2024.
> 
> I admit he [Trump] fooled me once, but not again. That tends to happen with everything in life, except too-good-to-be-true money scams.


Tulsi want's gun control, that's enough for me to say no, fine as hell though.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 26, 2022)

MariArch said:


> I want a Desantis/Gabbard ticket. that'd be interesting.



Gabbard is a Democrat and was a rumoured candidate for Bernie Sanders' VP. She's samoan by ethnicity and hindu by religion. Her ideas are far from the Republican Party line. I think there's a difference between the persona created by "fast food" media exposure that endears her to the right-wingers and what she defends and does. As soon as she'd reach the office, I bet there'd be baseless comments about her inadequacy, like there are for Biden.

Pro-choice and in favor of federal funding for abortion; 100% voting record with Planned Parenthood
Opposes private prisons
Supports legalization of cannabis for recreational purposes
Proposed policies to further regulate banks and the financial sector; against Wall Street lobbyists
Supported temporary universal basic income during the pandemic outbreak
Supports tuition free colleges, federal help for poorer students with proceeds from taxing the stock market
Against fossil fuels and in favor of renewable energies; has joined protests against oil pipelines
Supports in part the Green New Deal, with reservations to the openness to potential nuclear power exploration
Proposed policy of 60 days of paid, job-protected leave to care for a newborn or a sick family member
Supports universal basic income for one new parent to allow more childcare at home
Supports common rifle weapons ban, universal background checks for everyone
Supports a universal health care system and regulation to keep medication prices relatively low
Supports reforms in zoning/housing to mix diverse races and income levels, increase amount of houses, and lower prices
Supports LGBT rights
Supports sex work decriminalization
Supports breaking big tech companies and internet neutrality
Opposes Super PACS and lobbyists' unmeasurably large campaign donations
Opposes warrantless searches, seizures and surveillance by the Police


----------



## MariArch (Jun 26, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Gabbard is a Democrat and was a rumoured candidate for Bernie Sanders' VP. She's samoan by ethnicity and hindu by religion. Her ideas are far from the Republican Party line. I think there's a difference between the persona created by "fast food" media exposure that endears her to the right-wingers and what she defends and does. As soon as she'd reach the office, I bet there'd be baseless comments about her inadequacy, like there are for Biden.
> 
> Pro-choice and in favor of federal funding for abortion; 100% voting record with Planned Parenthood
> Opposes private prisons
> ...


Some of these I agree with. Some of them not so much. lol


----------



## Rena_to84 (Jun 26, 2022)

Biden dog calling someone "evil": what a laugh.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 26, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> She's samoan by ethnicity


She's half Samoan and half European.

Tulsi doesn't look "white," but Europeans of Southern Europe aren't all necessarily light skinned either (whether due to partially having African/Arab DNA or too tanned).

Mónica Cruz (Penelope Cruz sister), for example:



Spoiler












She is beautiful, man.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 26, 2022)

Hello,

thank you for so much interest in this thread.


Marc_LFD said:


> The whole Democrat/Republican parties are a disgrace and need to be reformed.


They need to be reformed, or the whole aparatus?


Marc_LFD said:


> Screw Trump. Tulsi Gabbard for 2024.


Tulsi, like Sanders, is a candidate that will never make it, there are certain interest that will completly block that option.


Marc_LFD said:


> I admit he [Trump] fooled me once, but not again. That tends to happen with everything in life, except too-good-to-be-true money scams.


Yes, but Trump is better than completly fake Desantis, who is designed to lure european deeper into their deathspiral.


nero99 said:


> bring the cheeto man back, I liked his way of life better then this shit that biden caused.


What you don't like ice cream man?


BitMasterPlus said:


> I think people should take IQ tests before voting because a lot of people here should never, ever be allowed to vote.


I would argue for at least 3 children and a history of income to vote. That way you let people vote who seriously are interested in the future. Alot of infertile superbrains out their, that will vote for deadly regimes.


MariArch said:


> I want a Desantis/Gabbard ticket. that'd be interesting.


Desantis is a Ronald Reagan actor type. Trump is actually preferable, at least he has human characteristics.


Rena_to84 said:


> Biden dog calling someone "evil": what a laugh.


He has a dog?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jun 26, 2022)

MAGAAAAAAA! LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRUMP


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jun 26, 2022)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> MAGAAAAAAA! LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRUMP


We've ascended to Ultra Maga!


----------



## Creamu (Jun 26, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> We've ascended to Ultra Maga!


Yes, it might be dumb it is still better as president actor Desantis, and Joe Biden doesn't seem to be able to hold it together. Poor Joe.


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

Ugh. I don't want to see that fat orange jew anywhere near the office again. Nor do I want to see DeShabbos or anyone like *any* of the Uniparty establishment.

Gimme someone like Neil Kumar.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

I personally hope it's either going to be Biden or Trump. 

DeSantis is so incredibly fake


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

I see you around here very openly displaying your bias/position in a very crass and not compelling manner, and not making any arguments. I have never seen you here before. What kind of actor are you?

Just two days ago I saw another actor like this appearing out of thin air behaving in a comparable manner. What is this?


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm just tired of the shit, and calling it as I see it. Trump did absolutely _nothing_ with his time in office, other than continue business-as-usual, pandering to every other group except the ones who actually built this country and are being replaced and openly killed without repercussion as thanks.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

SRKTiberious said:


> I'm just tired of the shit, and calling it as I see it. Trump did absolutely _nothing_ with his time in office, other than continue business-as-usual, pandering to every other group except the ones who actually built this country and are being replaced and openly killed without repercussion as thanks.


Okay, I want to be frank with you and give you my impression of your behavior:

With your crass natured fixation on jewish people you seem to be an actor that wants to poison the well of discourse around that subject. This is a known phenomenon like Naftali Bennet being involved shaping discourse on wikipedia with paid agents to the benefit of israelis ('zionist in nature'):


Or you are at best looking extremely unsophisticated and clumsy. In this case please reconsider.


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Okay, I want to be frank with you and give you my impression of your behavior:
> 
> With you crass natured fixation on jewish people you seem to be an actor that wants to poison the well of discourse around that subject. This is a known phenomenon like Naftali Bennet being involved shaping discourse on wikipedia with paid agents to the benefit of israelis:
> 
> Or you are at best looking extremely unsophisticated and clumsy. In this case please reconsider.


I don't care about that. I've passed that point. When you wake up and realize that you're actually part of a global minority that is currently at stage 6 or 7 of a campaign of genocide against you, you tend not to care about optics.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

SRKTiberious said:


> I don't care about that. I've passed that point. When you wake up and realize that you're actually part of a global minority that is currently at stage 6 or 7 of a campaign of genocide against you, you tend not to care about optics.


Okay, I'm just letting you know that you are acting in a toxic way so much that I get the impression that you are a dishonest agent. If you are currently the vicitim of a genocide, I don't see how this is a successful strategy you are engaged in.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

SRKTiberious said:


> I don't care about that. I've passed that point. When you wake up and realize that you're actually part of a global minority that is currently at stage 6 or 7 of a campaign of genocide against you, you tend not to care about optics.


So you're Native American or an Uyghur living in China?


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> So you're Native American or an Uyghur living in China?


Whether you agree with his position is secondary. If he is a honest agent he seems to believe that his people are genocided and that might be his motivation. How real that is, is another issue. Maybe he is palestinian and in this case he truely is being genocided by the UN definition.


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

I am a White American. If you can't see 'genocide' as anything earlier than Stage 8 or 9, then you're being either ignorant or obtuse.

Let's list the stages:
1. Classification
2. Symbolization
3. Discrimination
4. Dehumanization
5. Organization
6. Polarization <---- we are here for certain. When you have governmental agencies printing materials that state "abolish Whiteness", along with many, _many_ similar articles in the media, it's a check.
7. Preparation <---- I'd say that with the lack of even prosecution for self-professed ethnically-motivated crimes against the target population, we're moving into here.
8. Persecution
9. Extermination
10. Denial

Try and refute this with facts. You can't.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Whether you agree with his position is secondary. If he is a honest agent he seems to believe that his people are genocided and that might be his motivation. How real that is, is another issue. Maybe he is palestinian and in this case he truely is being genocided by the UN definition.


Right, not real at all then, just a victimhood complex that's been programmed into him by the media he's consuming too much of.  I'm also a white American, and I do not feel "genocided."  Matter of fact, the recent SCOTUS ruling is all about trying to force white people to have more kids that they cannot afford, according to at least one justice.  So he's not off-track that there's a general growing authoritarianism in this country, but he is way off-track in terms of who the most targeted groups are.  Capitalism is an impersonal system, universal suffering for all poors.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Right, not real at all then, just a victimhood complex that's been programmed into him by the media he's consuming too much of.


In an enviroment of hyperpolarization it is important to start taking different positions into consideration even if they are fiction, like religious convitictions for example.


Xzi said:


> I'm also a white American, and I do not feel "genocided."


Are you jewish?


Xzi said:


> Matter of fact, the recent SCOTUS ruling is all about trying to force white people to have more kids that they cannot afford, according to at least one justice.  So he's not off-track that there's a general growing authoritarianism in this country, but he is way off-track in terms of who the most targeted groups are.


It does not matter if he/she/they simply doesnt believe this.


Xzi said:


> Capitalism is an impersonal system, universal suffering for all poors.


No, not when it is monolythic like in the USA.


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> I'm also a white American, and I do not feel "genocided."


You only think that because you're currently a (slim) majority in your own homeland. Once that tipping point is reached, stages 8 and 9 will inevitably follow.

You know you're moving into stage 7 when you see violence against the targeted group swept under the rug by the government, while any infraction by the targeted group results in unusually-harsh punishment. See: Waukesha, Cannon Hinnant, and many others for examples of the former, and January 6th political prisoners and the Amaud Arbury sentencing for examples of the latter.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Are you jewish?


No, my older family tree is Mormon, I'm agnostic.  I enjoy learning more about the older religions/mythologies as opposed to Abrahamic ones, but I have a baseline knowledge on all of those as well.



Creamu said:


> It does not matter if he/she/they simply doesnt believe this.


Better to try to correct misinformation than not regardless.



Creamu said:


> No, not when it is monolythic like in the USA.


Huh?  The poor definitely do suffer in the US, and "poor" is actively being re-defined today as corporate profiteering even on essential goods is out of control.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> No, my older family tree is Mormon, I'm agnostic.  I enjoy learning more about the older religions/mythologies as opposed to Abrahamic ones, but I have a baseline knowledge on all of those as well.


Ah, that is interesting. Do you mind me asking about your profile pic. It seems to have significant symbolism?


Xzi said:


> Better to try to correct misinformation than not regardless.


Yes, to a point. But eventually you will have to engage with superstition, especially in time of hypepolarisation.


Xzi said:


> Huh?  The poor definitely do suffer in the US, and "poor" is actively being re-defined today as corporate profiteering even on essential goods is out of control.


What I was trying to say is that american capitalisim is highly personal. Perhaps because capatilism gives this veneer of an open market. You can easily point at actors like black rock and the many entities attached like black stone, black cube etc. The 'poor' is a totally abstract conception, it is important to look at real people.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

SRKTiberious said:


> You only think that because you're currently a (slim) majority in your own homeland.


No, I think that because I don't care about being "the majority," and I don't care whether other white people want to have children with black/hispanic/asian people.  Good for them, none of my business.  Certainly not the end of the world, as you seem to be suggesting.  The oligarchy would march on just fine.


----------



## SRKTiberious (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Huh?  The poor definitely do suffer in the US, and "poor" is actively being re-defined today as corporate profiteering even on essential goods is out of control.


And that's part of it. The targeted group is harmed doubly by devaluation of the currency via inflation, while simultaneously being denied the same 'government assistance' that other groups in the same position receive. This furthers the oppression of that group.


Xzi said:


> No, I think that because I don't care about being "the majority," and I don't care whether other white people want to have children with black/hispanic/asian people. Good for them, none of my business.


And that is where you lose any credibility. You don't care about becoming a hated minority in your own homeland, where Persecution (stage 8) and Extermination (stage 9) _will_ kick off as soon as that point is reached. You have been fully demoralized, which is an ongoing part of any genocide.

Remember that global population is at about 8,000,000,000, and White Europeans worldwide number only about 750,000,000 (roughly 10 percent). If that isn't a minority, then what is?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Ah, that is interesting. Do you mind me asking about your profile pic. It seems to have significant symbolism?


Gaming and music related more than anything religious.  It's custom art of Zero from Mega Man X and onward, which forms an 'X' to represent Xzi.  A handle which itself was derived by combining X and Zero's names.  I believe there's a pro Overwatch player that uses the same handle, but I can guarantee I used it online first, dating back to at least Warcraft 3.  

Anyway, the eye just fit nicely into the picture, it's art from Tool's 10,000 days album.  Not my absolute favorite of theirs, but still very influential.



Creamu said:


> Yes, to a point. But eventually you will have to engage with superstition, especially in time of hypepolarisation.


Waste of time to entertain fiction born of ignorance.



Creamu said:


> What I was trying to say is that american capitalisim is highly personal. Perhaps because capatilism gives this veneer of an open market. You can easily point at actors like black rock and the many entities attached like black stone, black cube etc. The 'poor' is a totally abstract conception, it is important to look at real people.


The name of a corporation is not personal.  The name of a CEO, slightly more so, but if you point the finger at him, he'll just point the finger at someone else.  Capitalism exists as a buffer between the working class and their overlords, to keep things as abstract and impersonal as possible.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Gaming and music related more than anything religious.  It's custom art of Zero from Mega Man X and onward, which forms an 'X' to represent Xzi.  A handle which itself was derived by combining X and Zero's names.  I believe there's a pro Overwatch player that uses the same handle, but I can guarantee I used it online first, dating back to at least Warcraft 3.


Very interesting. Thank you very much!


Xzi said:


> Anyway, the eye just fit nicely into the picture, it's art from Tool's 10,000 days album.  Not my absolute favorite of theirs, but still very influential.


I see. There is a snake around the eye. It's very interesting to me, but it's not your creation.


Xzi said:


> Waste of time to entertain fiction born of ignorance.


I dont know. The Muslim population of the world is estimated at around 1.8 billion followers. You will have to deal with them somehow, and referencing facts won't help. And muslims are only one of the many cults.


Xzi said:


> The name of a corporation is not personal.  The name of a CEO, slightly more so, but if you point the finger at him, he'll just point the finger at someone else.


He (Larry Fink) will, the fact is the symbolism and personal is jewish.


Xzi said:


> Capitalism exists as a buffer between the working class and their overlords, to keep things as abstract and impersonal as possible.


Yes


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

SRKTiberious said:


> And that's part of it. The targeted group is harmed doubly by devaluation of the currency via inflation, while simultaneously being denied the same 'government assistance' that other groups in the same position receive. This furthers the oppression of that group.


That's nonsense.  I'd probably be granted SNAP if I applied for it, and I'm currently living in a house valued at over a million dollars (not my own of course).  The overall shrinking of such social safety nets can be attributed to the lack of tax dollars collected from corporations and the extremely wealthy.



SRKTiberious said:


> And that is where you lose any credibility. You don't care about becoming a hated minority in your own homeland, where Persecution (stage 8) and Extermination (stage 9) _will_ kick off as soon as that point is reached. You have been fully demoralized, which is an ongoing part of any genocide.


Who said anything about being hated?  You think just because white people have historically been dicks to everybody when in charge, a more representative group of leaders is guaranteed to be dicks to white people when in charge?  That's both a sad mentality to live with and not at all aligned with reality.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I see. There is a snake around the eye. It's very interesting to me, but it's not your creation.


Yeah I just combined the two images and added a background color.  Previous to 10,000 days the Tool eye had flames enveloping it, so it could be interpreted that way or even as spikes.



Spoiler











Guessing they were going for a depiction of an angel with this one.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 30, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I just combined the two images and added a background color.  Previous to 10,000 days the Tool eye had flames enveloping it, so it could be interpreted that way or even as spikes.


Ah, flames. That is interesting as well. Moses carries a Snake and Jahve appears to him as a buring bush.


Xzi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I will take closer look at their work. They know their symbols for sure.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 30, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Maybe I will take closer look at their work. They know their symbols for sure.


Their old music videos are super out there.  Kind of psychedelic horror themed, and done with claymation.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

So from my observation the higher ups of the so called 'liberal international order' are dones with Biden. They fear another round of chaos agent Trump causing even more accelerationism. They want a sleeping aid like Ron DeSantis, to taim hyperpolarisation.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 13, 2022)

ironic he will lose yes, joe brandon is the most popular elected official on earth, i have no doubt the people will vote for him again, i didnt vote for him the first time, but since they wanted hell on earth, ill happily vote for him and give them  4 more years of it.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 13, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> ironic he will lose yes, joe brandon is the most popular elected official on earth, i have no doubt the people will vote for him again,


I wish that was true...


lolcatzuru said:


> i didnt vote for him the first time, but since they wanted hell on earth, ill happily vote for him and give them  4 more years of it.


Do it!


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I wish that was true...
> 
> Do it!



what do you mean you wish? biden got more votes than any other elected offcial on earth, and since the tv told me theres no fraud, then that has to be true!

and yea lets just pull the plug, america had a good run!


----------



## Creamu (Aug 13, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> what do you mean you wish? biden got more votes than any other elected offcial on earth, and since the tv told me theres no fraud, then that has to be true!


I hope they are correct.


lolcatzuru said:


> and yea lets just pull the plug, america had a good run!


Meh


----------



## Zyvyn (Aug 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> He won against evil Donald Trump. He prevented a pandamic to decimate the american population. He is very tactfully handling the situation in Ukraine. Which US-President has managed so many obsticales of this grand scale?


Lincoln has probably taken that. Seeing he kind of made it so we have a country today.


----------



## AncientBoi (Aug 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Yeah I just combined the two images and added a background color.  Previous to 10,000 days the Tool eye had flames enveloping it, so it could be interpreted that way or even as spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have that one

"The Pot"

is a cool song.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 13, 2022)

Zyvyn said:


> Lincoln has probably taken that. Seeing he kind of made it so we have a country today.


You call this a country?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 13, 2022)

Zyvyn said:


> Lincoln has probably taken that. Seeing he kind of made it so we have a country today.


 thats  right he  ended the decimation from the pandemic by decimating the economy, who NEEDS money anyway.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I hope they are correct.
> 
> Meh



what do you mean you hope? troll?


----------



## caki883 (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes from jail lol


----------



## Creamu (Aug 13, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> what do you mean you hope? troll?


I just can't confirm it, we will have to see.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 13, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I just can't confirm it, we will have to see.



it already happened?


----------



## Creamu (Aug 13, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> it already happened?


Wait... what year is it?


----------



## lolcatzuru (Aug 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Wait... what year is it?



makes sense you wouldnt know.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 14, 2022)

There can be no Trump 2024. The walls are closing in and it's the beginning of the end. The FBI found Bush's WMD's in Melania's closet the other day. It's always the last place you look.


----------



## Valwinz (Aug 14, 2022)

after Biden sent the FBI to get him i think so now he can use this to say Biden is afraid of him and wants to silence him


----------



## Creamu (Aug 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> There can be no Trump 2024. The walls are closing in and it's the beginning of the end. The FBI found Bush's WMD's in Melania's closet the other day. It's always the last place you look.


Who is it going to be then?


Valwinz said:


> after Biden sent the FBI to get him i think so now he can use this to say Biden is afraid of him and wants to silence him


Trump would be Biden no question. I would prefer Biden to win but Trump is okay as well.


----------



## TempOutlook (Aug 14, 2022)

No it's not inevitable. Ron DeSantis will save us all.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 14, 2022)

TempOutlook said:


> No it's not inevitable. Ron DeSantis will save us all.


That guy is so fake. A supreme a**kisser.


----------



## TempOutlook (Aug 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> That guy is so fake. A supreme a**kisser.



Oh no, not a photo of a politician planting a tree!

Donnie would never plant a tree, he's too 'real'!

If DeSantis was 'fake' he wouldn't be attracting such heat. Dude has convictions. And is actually a man, unlike manchild thin skinned Donnie.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 14, 2022)

TempOutlook said:


> Dude has convictions.


----------



## TempOutlook (Aug 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


>


Yeah, a major problem with republicans and yanks in general. Tel Aviv runs the place.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 14, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Who is it going to be then?
> 
> Trump would be Biden no question. I would prefer Biden to win but Trump is okay as well.


I don't know. I just know that Trump is gonna get arrested this time. The FBI just doesn't raid your home for no reason. There are not multiple investigations in DC, New York and Florida just because they feel like doing them. This time, they will get him, pinky swear.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 14, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> I don't know. I just know that Trump is gonna get arrested this time. The FBI just doesn't raid your home for no reason.


Oh no, that would cleary go against their moral code...


TraderPatTX said:


> There are not multiple investigations in DC, New York and Florida just because they feel like doing them. This time, they will get him, pinky swear.


I see the FBI differently. But we will see. Maybe you are right.

I hope biden wins but trump is okay as well.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 15, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Oh no, that would cleary go against their moral code...
> 
> I see the FBI differently. But we will see. Maybe you are right.
> 
> I hope biden wins but trump is okay as well.


Nope. The walls are definitely closing in this time. It's the beginning of the end for Trump. They surely got him this time. Look at how excited all the sky screamers are around here. It just has to be true this time.


----------



## KennyAtom (Aug 16, 2022)

Honestly I'd prefer Ron DeSantis, Trump just doesn't seem like a good fit.


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Aug 16, 2022)

No trump 2024 

Yes trump 2028


----------



## Creamu (Aug 16, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> Nope. The walls are definitely closing in this time. It's the beginning of the end for Trump. They surely got him this time. Look at how excited all the sky screamers are around here. It just has to be true this time.


Mmmh... Let's wait and see.

Biden is not capable to be president for another term. If they take down Trump, we will get somw ultra fake candidate with the attempt to put everyone to sleep again like they did with Regean.

There is alot of energy behind shutting Trump down. They want to avoid a president that makes people engaged in things that deviate from their narratives. But shutting Trump down has itself a high price of making people disengage with the mainline narrative. It's a tough call to make on their side.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Aug 16, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Mmmh... Let's wait and see.
> 
> Biden is not capable to be president for another term. If they take down Trump, we will get somw ultra fake candidate with the attempt to put everyone to sleep again like they did with Regean.
> 
> There is alot of energy behind shutting Trump down. They want to avoid a president that makes people engaged in things that deviate from their narratives. But shutting Trump down has itself a high price of making people disengage with the mainline narrative. It's a tough call to make on their side.


The only people who are energetic in shutting down Trump are Dems, RINO's, and the media because he is exposing who they truly are. 

I sincerely hope they try to indict or arrest Trump. Precedents are already being set and he is growing more popular by the day.


----------

